# Is there a tasty (and healthy) way to cook broccoli besides steaming it?



## momomad (Apr 15, 2004)

We like broccoli, especially because it's so healthy for us. But is there a way to cook it besides steaming it that would make it even more tasty? For example, I had always steamed asparagus but then I learned about roasting it and now I don't think we will ever go back to steaming it. Can you roast broccoli? Maybe I should just try it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Stir-fry?

You could try roasting it and see how it turns out -- we like to roast vegetables by tossing them with olive oil and garlic and baking them on a stoneware baking sheet (I'm a former Pampered Chef consultant, and they really are terrific that way, esp. green beans).


----------



## chestnut (Dec 2, 2004)

Roasting broccoli gives it a wonderful sweet and char flavor.

I roast big batches on a weekly basis and keep it in the fridge and eat it cold, add it to toast and melt cheese over it (yum!), add to pasta salad, over rice or whatever your little heart desires. Yesterday I chopped the roasted broccoli and sprinkled into a grilled cheese I made for my little one.

How we roast broccoli...

Cut broccoli into desired size, toss with olive oil, spread on baking sheet (make sure they are not too close together or they will steam more than they will roast). Sprinkle with salt & pepper if desired - but is not necessary (I just sprinkle lightly with sea salt). Roast in a 400 degree oven for 12-20 minutes (depending on how big your pieces are). Broccoli is done when the tips of the florets start to turn brown (it will not taste burnt but carmelized).

Hope this helps.

Here's to happy roasting!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Roasted broccoli is great - You can also saute broccoli. Heat olive oil or toasted sesame oil in a skillet. Add some minced garlic and broccoli. STir it around a bit - then cover and let it cook for 5 to 10 minutes (medium heat). You can sprinkle some parmesan cheese on the olive oil version or some toasted sesame seeds and soy sauce over the sesame oil version.


----------



## KJP_starmama (Dec 6, 2004)

I've made sesame broccoli for years, and everyone LOVES it.

Fry broccoli in 2 tbsps peanut oil for 2 minutes. Dissolve 1 tablspoon sugar and 1 tsp salt in ½ cup of sugar. Add to broccoli. Put a lid on and steam for 7 minutes. When tender, drizzle Asian sesame oil over broccoli.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Sure you can roast it. I use those jars of Patak's Indian sauces and thin with yogurt. Then I mix it in chopped veggies and roast. I use things like broccoli, potatoes, onions, cherry tomatoes, zucchini, and some sort of protein, You can stir fry it with chinese flavors or thai (like a coconut soup or coconut curry) flavors too. i make a casserole with rice, broccoli, cream of mushroom and cheese.


----------



## Hibou (Apr 7, 2003)

I like it stir-fryed with a little oil, garlic, and soy sauce, then sprinked with toasted almonds, sesame seeds or sunflower seeds.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG! I LIVE FOR ROASTED BROCCOLI!!!

Preheat oven to 400. In a mixing bowl combine broccoli florets w/ a few tbs olive oil and sea salt. Roast for like 14-20 minutes. Until just starting to crisp up on some.

eat w/ cheese of your choice on crusty bread drizzled w/ a bit more olive oil!


----------



## momomad (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank you all for your wonderful suggestions. Broccoli will now become even more popular in our home and therefore we will become even more healthy









Now would any of you wonderful posters happen to have an answer to my other thread rgg. a recipe for making whole-grain dinner rolls? Pleeeeaaaase - I'm down on my knees begging you please


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I have a yummy recipe for whole wheat biscuits - I think I've seen a recipe for rolls in Laurels Kitchen Bread book - it's basically to make whole wheat bread, do the first rising in a bowl and then shape into rolls and let rise on oiled baking sheet - I can get you specifics if you want . .


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Just wanted to say I tried the roasted broccoli and it was fabulous!


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KJP_starmama*
Dissolve 1 tablspoon sugar and 1 tsp salt in ½ cup of sugar. Add to broccoli.

Should that be "in 1/2 cup of water"?


----------



## KJP_starmama (Dec 6, 2004)

Uh, yeah, it should be ½ C. water.

Sorry.

It really is a good recipe!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

We make it Sicillian style in a large pan with a little veggie broth, olive oil, garlic, and crushed red pepper flakes. Yum!


----------



## momomad (Apr 15, 2004)

And please Cathe I would love to get your yummy biscuit recipe. I'm also going to check out the bread book from the library. Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Whole Wheat Biscuits
Eat leftovers for a snack with nut/seed butter, or butter and jam. They freeze well too.

2 cups whole wheat flour
2 1/4 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
3 tablespoons cold unsalted butter or coconut oil
3 tablespoons oil
3/4 cup yogurt (dairy or nondairy) or buttermilk
1 tablespoon milk (dairy or nondairy)

Preheat oven to 450ºF. Sift together flour, baking powder, and baking soda. Cut in butter and oil until mixture resembles coarse meal. Add yogurt and mix lightly. Place dough on floured surface and knead just until dough holds together. Roll out to 3/4-inch thickness and cut into 2-inch circles. Place on oiled baking sheet. Brush lightly with milk. Bake 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown.

Makes about 18

Variation

Herbed Whole Wheat Biscuits: Add 1 tablespoon minced fresh dill or rosemary (or 1 teaspoon dried) to flour mixture.

Sweet Potato-Spelt Biscuits
These biscuits are so moist and flaky, they practically melt in your mouth. They're great for breakfast, lunch or dinner. They freeze well too.

1 1/2 cups spelt flour (or whole wheat)
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
4 tablespoons cold unsalted butter or coconut oil
1 cup mashed cooked sweet potato (1 medium)
1/4 cup milk (dairy or nondairy)

Preheat oven to 400°F. Sift flour, baking powder, and sea salt together. Cut in butter or coconut oil until mixture resembles coarse meal. Mix in sweet potato and milk until combined. Scoop out 1/4-cup mounds of dough (an ice cream scoop works well) and flatten to biscuit shape on unoiled baking sheet. Bake 25 to 20 minutes, or until bottoms are golden.

Makes 10 biscuits


----------



## TchrGrrl (Nov 15, 2003)

Those biscuits sound wonderful, thank you for sharing!


----------



## MuseMom (Jan 10, 2005)

My Mom used to always just grill broccoli in soy sauce and butter spray in a frying pan. Before I met DH I had never had steamed broccoli!


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

If I do steam my broccoli, which is not very often, I steam it until it very slightly softens... not til mushy or soft. My dh insists I save the steam water for him to drink!!

I also like to saute it in oils, such as coconut oil, sesame oil, olive oil. Sauteed chicken and broccoli w/ seasonings is one of my faves!!

I bake with it also. Such as in a casserole, like a wild rice casserole.

Or in soups... I like to make a creamy wild rice, wild mushroom, and broccoli soup.

My dh loves tempura broccoli... not so sure how good it is for you, but its tasty!!


----------

